# ساعدوني طلب مهم



## sosofofo (24 مارس 2012)

اخواتي بعد التعزية بانتقال ابينا المحبوب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

انا ابونا اخترني علشان اخدم في اجتماع السيدات في الكنيسة
بس انا مش عارفة كويس ولا لا انا وبعترف قولت لابونا عايز اخدم قالي في اجتماع السيدات ممكن تخدمي فيه حاجات لاهوتية وعقائديه لاني خريجة اكليركية وشغلي في المجال الكنسي 
بس بصراحة انا خايفة قوي 
اولا انا عمري 29 سنة 
ثانيا  بيتي يوجد فيه بعض المشاكل التي سببها انا

فبصراحة مش عارفة اقبل ولا لا مع اني عايزه اخدم وبحب الخدمة 
ومش عايزه اقترح اي نوع خدمة تاني لاني عايزة الخدمة تجي من عند ربنا  وحتي لا افشل فيما اظنه الاحسن
فارجو منكم الافاده


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> اخواتي بعد التعزية بانتقال ابينا المحبوب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
> 
> انا ابونا اخترني علشان اخدم في اجتماع السيدات في الكنيسة
> بس انا مش عارفة كويس ولا لا انا وبعترف قولت لابونا عايز اخدم قالي في اجتماع السيدات ممكن تخدمي فيه حاجات لاهوتية وعقائديه لاني خريجة اكليركية وشغلي في المجال الكنسي
> ...



إقبلى طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا تاسونى
فى أصغر من حضرتك سناً وماسكين إجتماع سيدات وخدمتهم بسم الصليب ناجحة خالص

+ أما بالنسبة ان حضرتك عندك مشاكل حضرتك سببها فى البيت
فالخدمة هتخليكى بقدر الامكان عايزة تصلحى كل حاجة 
وحلو خالص ان الانسان يعرف انه هو سبب اى مشكلة ومش يرمى الاسباب على الطرف الاخر.

+ وكمان حضرتك خريجة اكليركية دة راااااااااااااااائع وهيفيدك فى خدمتك خالص 
لان خدمتك هتكون على وعى ودراسة.

+ اما دعوة الخدمة ... ايه المشكلة انى بحب ربنا واقول عايز اخدمك يارب يسوع
حد يطول يبقى خدام لربنا...
وبعدين ما إشعياء النبى قال : ها أنذا فأرسلنى..

+ صلى من اجلى تاسونى


----------



## sosofofo (24 مارس 2012)

> إقبلى طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا تاسونى
> فى أصغر من حضرتك سناً وماسكين إجتماع سيدات وخدمتهم بسم الصليب ناجحة خالص
> 
> + أما بالنسبة ان حضرتك عندك مشاكل حضرتك سببها فى البيت
> ...



انا متشكرة خالص خالص على الرد وطالبة صلاة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

اقبلي طبعا دي حاجه جميلة جدا

وشايفه انك هتتشجعي اكتر وتلاقي في خدمات اخري قدامك بجانب الخدمة دي

وربنا يحل كل مشاكلك واكيد الخدمة دي هتكون سبب بركة ليكي ولاسرتك وهتغير مجري حياتك ورؤيتك للامور

ربنا يكون معاكي وابقي طمنينا عليكي دايما​


----------



## sosofofo (24 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اقبلي طبعا دي حاجه جميلة جدا
> 
> وشايفه انك هتتشجعي اكتر وتلاقي في خدمات اخري قدامك بجانب الخدمة دي
> 
> ...



انا متشكرة لاهتمامك خالص
ومرسي على دعوتك ويارب كله للخير​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2012)

اقبلى اكيد دى من ربنا 

هو  اللى اختاره 

وممكن تفيدك فى بيتك  وتديكى جكمه اكبر 

ربنا يختارلك كل ما هو صالح  ويدبر كل امورك
​


----------



## مسرة (24 مارس 2012)

*انا مع كلام الاعضاء *
*و كمان*
*ادخلي و جربي على الاقل..ما هتخسري كتير...لما هتجربي هتعرفي المناسب::*
*افضل من إن الخدمة تروح و تتمني انك لو جربتي *


----------



## aymonded (24 مارس 2012)

سلام لك يا أختي المحبوبة في شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
أولاً بالنسبة لكلام الناس لموضوع جربي، الخدمة ليست للتجربة يمكن ننفع فيها أو لا ننفع، دية خدمة اسم الله العظيم المهوب المخوف المملوء مجداً، والذي كثيرين استهانوا وتقدموا للخدمة ليجربوا، أو لكي يخدموا بلأن لهم معرفة، ومكتوب كيف يكرزون ان لم يُرسلوا، فصلي يا أختي وانتظري قوة من الأعالي لشفاء النفس أولاً ثم موهبة الروح وإلهامه، وكما هو مكتوب [ أولئك هم ابناء الله المنقادون بروح الله ] !!!
فخدمة بدون حياة تقوى وتأصل في الجذع الذي هو الرب يسوع الأساس الذي تبنى عليه كل خدمة، ستصبح الخدمة عثرة للنفس في الطريق وعدم توصيل قوة الله وعمله...

بالطبع لا يحتاج الله لجبابرة في المعرفة، ولكن يحتاج لأطفال بسطاء مملوئين محبة ولهم ثقة الإيمان كخبرة وحياة، يحتاج لجبابرة في التوبة والاتضاع وحياة التقوى متأصلين في الحق كلمة الله، لا كفكر ومعلومة يقدمونها للناس، بل سيرة مقدسة تنبض بقوة الروح القدس الذي يشع فينا نور الله وقوته، والموضوع ليس موضوع سن ولا دراسة إنما موضوع اين القلب، لأنه حيث يكون القلب يكون كنز الإنسان، وأعلمي يا أختي أن كل واحد سيُسال عن خدمته، وهل دخل بدعوة الله في سر التقوى وحياة توبة ومحبة شديدة للنفوس، أم طلع من موضوع آخر ويتقدم بروح الفكر والمعرفة مع أن الرسول قال: [ وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ] (1كورنثوس 2: 4)....

أقبلي مني كل احترام وتقدير باسم الرب في روح وداعة يسوع آمين​


----------



## sosofofo (26 مارس 2012)

candy shop قال:


> اقبلى اكيد دى من ربنا
> 
> هو  اللى اختاره
> 
> ...



متشكرة على تشجعيك وصليلي ان ربنا يختارالصالح ​


----------



## sosofofo (26 مارس 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *انا مع كلام الاعضاء *
> *و كمان*
> *ادخلي و جربي على الاقل..ما هتخسري كتير...لما هتجربي هتعرفي المناسب::*
> *افضل من إن الخدمة تروح و تتمني انك لو جربتي *



متشكرة يا مشرة  على اهتمامك للرد وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sosofofo (26 مارس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لك يا أختي المحبوبة في شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> أولاً بالنسبة لكلام الناس لموضوع جربي، الخدمة ليست للتجربة يمكن ننفع فيها أو لا ننفع، دية خدمة اسم الله العظيم المهوب المخوف المملوء مجداً، والذي كثيرين استهانوا وتقدموا للخدمة ليجربوا، أو لكي يخدموا بلأن لهم معرفة، ومكتوب كيف يكرزون ان لم يُرسلوا، فصلي يا أختي وانتظري قوة من الأعالي لشفاء النفس أولاً ثم موهبة الروح وإلهامه، وكما هو مكتوب [ أولئك هم ابناء الله المنقادون بروح الله ] !!!
> فخدمة بدون حياة تقوى وتأصل في الجذع الذي هو الرب يسوع الأساس الذي تبنى عليه كل خدمة، ستصبح الخدمة عثرة للنفس في الطريق وعدم توصيل قوة الله وعمله...
> 
> ...




انا متشكرة على اهتمامك في الرد وعلى كلامك وصليلي ربنا يختار الصالح​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2012)

اتمنى ان اخدم  طول عمرى نفسى اعمل الكثير بس الظروف صعبة جدا


----------



## aymonded (26 مارس 2012)

عموماً يا صديقي الحلو لا توجد حاجة اسمها ظروف تقف امام موهبة الله بالروح
لو وهبك الله نعمة وأعطاك الموهبة لتخدم اسمه، فسيفتح لك باب الخدمة حسب قصده
ومهما ما كانت المعوقات وحتى لو كان يوجد رفض شديد من جميع الناس
فالله فوق الكل يعمل بقوة وسيرسلك حسب قصده في الوقت المعين كالتدبير
فقط انتظر الرب وليتشدد ويتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب
النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## sosofofo (27 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى ان اخدم  طول عمرى نفسى اعمل الكثير بس الظروف صعبة جدا




يا حبيب يسوع ربنا قادر ان يعمل اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر وكله بحسب مشيئته ومادام بنقول يارب اللي انت عاوزه يبقى كل حاجة ممكن ربنا يستجيب لينا  وما تخفش لو الطلب اتأجل او اتلغى انا واثقة انك مؤمن بالكلام دا وربنا يرشدك للخير والصالح لمجد اسمه القدوس وربنا معاك​


----------



## mrmr583 (28 مارس 2012)

انا مع كلام الاعضاء روحي الخدمة واكد ربنا هيستخدمك لخدمة نفسك اولا بس لازم تعرفي يعني ايه الخدمة الحقيقة علشان ينفع انك تستفادي منها وربنا يباركك​


----------

